# Please dont take offence!!(not for the faint hearted)



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thinking of writing my own filthy book like 50 shades, 
so far ive got ....."i gently ran my hands down her front 
untill i found the smoothness of her pussy,
she was wetter than a spastics chin"
what you think?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

So wrong but I laughed  :lol: :lol:


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

jamman said:


> So wrong but I laughed  :lol: :lol:


you now see why the subject is what it is


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

:lol: brilliant! I know it's wrong but I couldn't help but laugh

Reminded me of something I saw earlier on Twitter. Think it was @50shadesofshit or something along those line. Very funny!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

So wrong but you just can help it :lol: :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

me and my missus crying :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Yeah, it's wrong. There should be an apostrophe in 'spastic's'... :wink:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

rustyintegrale said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Yeah, it's wrong. There should be an apostrophe in 'spastic's'... :wink:


There's always 1 funny buger


----------

